# What the Beep?



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

Recently had the radio replaced in my 2005 GTO because the CD player died. The dealer had a new, in-the-box 2004 radio in stock and installed it. Looks and works exactly like the old one, but I've noticed that the CD player doesn't beep at me when it's ready to load or eject.

Was the beep an addition for '05?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Read your owners manual. There are settings. My 04 beeps.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Mine beeps.


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

jpalamar said:


> Read your owners manual. There are settings. My 04 beeps.


Will do. Don't remember ever setting the original radio to beep, but it stands to reason it's an option.


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

Done. It's an option in the setup menu. Easy.


----------

